# To Slot Or Not To Slot



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

I have been asked a question if i would rather a electric guitar or a slot car set does any one have any idea of what is better?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Timo, the answer is easy, (especially since you are here at HT asking this question instead of asking it at "guitar talk") If you already have a guitar, get a slot-set. If you doNOT have a guitar, get a slot-set. (see 22tall for pics) Let the slots do the ROCKIN"! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Depends, what kind of guitar? A vintage Strat or Les Paul, Tele with humbuckings, a new SG??? Hmmmmmm. Decisions, decisions........  rr


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

well if it were me, I'd have to pick the guitar. I've been playing for 17 years now, and it's the only thing in my life that has always been there. Got my first when I was 12. 

However... I find when I am stressed or pissed off, I am more often than not, going down to turn some laps on the slots. LOL. 

Damn, I guess I wasn't much help.

Get the slots.


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

For me part of the consideration would do with my circle of friends to a certain extent. I enjoy running slots alone, but with the right group it's a blast. A guitar is more of a personal experience. 

Just something else to maybe consider.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

yep, yep. Another consideration is the type of guitar. Since you're just starting out, you wouldn't want to spend tons of money on a high end guitar, but on the other hand you don't want to get bargain basement because a bad guitar can be frustrating.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Slot Set without question.


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

I have been playing for 2 years on a acoustic i want to change to electric


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Sorry guys, but..............*

If I could only have 1 hobby, slots or Music, I would have to go with the music.

I love racing my slotcars too, but they just aren't as enjoyable to me as music is.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

I also love a lot of forms of music, dabbled with guitar as a kid --- until competitive racin took over. Now I'm happy to stack a bunch of CD's in my shops player and rip a few hundred laps when time permits! I cant stand racin without my tunes, man. Cant get focused without it. Dont even like a TV on when racin is happening-just music. I guess what I'm sayin is that I like hearing pros play music, and gettin to play with the slots is my release!

Circle Track DAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

About 30 or so years ago,I had gotten on the honor roll in high school and proved to my dad that I was not an idiot.He told me I could have one of two things,either a dirt bike,or an electric guitar and amp.

I chose the guitar,and for the last 30 or so years,I have played on almost a daily basis.I've taught guitar,done some studio work,and played in countless cover and original bands.I've built my own guitars,and have serviced and repaired all of my amps as well.I couldn't imagine my life without it.Of all the things I do,I probably do that the best,and it definetly means the most to me.

The guitar is the easiest instrument to play,but probably one of the most difficult to master.If you want to do anything with it,it will mean a lot of time practicing.But the more you put into it,the more you will get out of it.And just because you spend a lot of money on a guitar doesn't mean you'll be a better player.It still takes work,a LOT of work.

Slots are great too.There are so many things you can do,race them,tune them up,model your own bodies.And when you get into building a big layout,there is ALWAYS something to mess with,whether it be wiring,or landscaping or whatever.It is a very rewarding hobby that you can get alot out of.

If I were you,and someone was offering the choice you have,I would go with the guitar.It doesn't take much to get yourself into the slots,a small layout is all you would need to get going,and you can add on from there.

If you go with the guitar,feel free to ask me any questions you might have as far as what to get or how to learn.I enjoy helping new players get started or giving some pointers.

Mike


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

A couple of very good points were made. Music goes great with pretty much everything. You can definitely pick yourself up a cheap, used slotcar track from a garage sale or thrift shop. I've picked up complete sets with cars included for as little as $5-$10.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't be able to give up one for the other. I can't play for crap but I still enjoy it. Here are a few pics. of the coffee table and guitar I made. The coffee table was originally meant to have a slotcar track but after I put the guitar in there, I changed my mind. Is there a market for end tables with slotcar tracks in them?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

mtyoder said:


> Here are a few pics. of the coffee table and guitar I made.



Wow!!!!!! What a cool idea!!!!!!! Very nice!!!!!

Is the guitar made from Warmouth parts???????


Mike


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yea, but the buckers are Gibson.


----------

